# Had my engine washed today.



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Yesterday my iDrive warned that my engine oil was low so I drove to the BMW dealer near my house to have it topped up.

It was done in less than 10 mins. 

As I was about to get into my D I asked the Tech for information about washing the engine and whether it's safe to do so.

He said sure it OK to do so and said if I go and get a bottle of degreaser from the parts department he would be glad to wash my engine for me rightaway.

I took him up on his offer and he did a great job.
Now my D's engine is like new after 2 years of grime + grease has been washed off.

He said all I have to do is spray the degrease on the engine, leave it for a few minutes and then power wash the entire engine and it'll be as good as new!

I said what about all them electrical wiring or any computer chips in the engine bay?
He said not to worry as they are all protected since when you drive in heavy downpour the engine gets all the water splashed from underneath.

That makes sense!

Anyway the bottle of BMW Engine Cold Cleaner costs $13.80 and is good for several washes.

I asked him how much do I owe him and he said "No charge!". It's part of his job!

So if you want to wash your engine next time when you get your oil change, just buy a bottle fo degreaser and ask the Tech to please also wash the engine!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

sounds like an execellent service center. You should share the name of the dealership so others can benefit


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

d geek said:


> sounds like an execellent service center. You should share the name of the dealership so others can benefit


Wash your engine? Why?


----------



## Droptop85 (Oct 25, 2011)

purple power works better. and is cheaper


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ProRail said:


> Wash your engine? Why?


I was commenting on their excellent customer service, but to answer your question- I keep my engine clean mainly so i can see if a leak develops.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Droptop85 said:


> purple power works better. and is cheaper


I've never tried that. 
I like the Black Magic 2 in 1 Engine Shine because it is safe to use on all surfaces. Getting harder to find lately, though.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

d geek said:


> sounds like an execellent service center. You should share the name of the dealership so others can benefit


Endras BMW in Ajax, Ontario, Canada.
I bought my D from them in Nov 2009.
I have all my service done there and will continue to go there after the warranty is over which is likely in 2~3 month's time.

So the sales and service there is excellent and the dealership is just under 10 mins. from my house. :thumbup::thumbup:

The SA was saying that the D hasn't been selling very well in Canada.
I said it's likely 'cos BMW Canada did not offer the eco rebate of $4,500 like in the US!

Nevertheless I do see quite a few Ds on the Toronto highways.

Now all I want for X'mas is a 535d!:yummy:

Merry X'mas to all fellow D drivers.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

*BMW Engine wash on YouTube*





 on YouTube

I saw this over a year ago and was wondering if it was safe to do on the new 335d so that was why I asked the Tech at BMW.

Looks like there is no need to take all the precautions as mentioned in the video.

Cheers.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Old diesels can run without any electricity at all. Our modern BMW Diesel has many electrical components that could be damaged if they got wet. So you really do not want to just go crazy with cleaner and water. Have not had the car long enough to really get under the hood but as a minimum you will want to protect the alternator and air intake. Avoid using very high pressure streams of water that could drive water under boots that protect electrical connections or drive into the beariings of idler pullys.


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen,

First of all - Happy Holidays and best wishes in the New Year! Now that that is out of the way and forgive me for sounding facetious - certainly not my intent - but, how can the engine bays become so filthy to the point that a pressure washer and degreaser are needed to clean them. IOW, suggest wiping down your engine bay and cover each time that you wash your car, thereby preventing or minimizing any dust/dirt/crud build up. I have done so since taking delivery of the car. In fact, the last time I had the car in for service, the BMW mechanic called me into the repair bay to ask how I've managed to keep the car in pristine condition. 

Taking 5 mins to doing the above ca save the hassle of doing the pressure washer/degreaser thing. In the words of Ron Solomon "Not a sermon, just a thought."

Cheers,

-slug

P.S. Realize that some may not have the time nor the means (living in an apartment) to wash their own vehicles.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

DC-IT said:


> d geek said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like an execellent service center. You should share the name of the dealership so others can benefit
> ...


+1

:thumbup:

Mine, too. Great dealership.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

slugdriver said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> First of all - Happy Holidays and best wishes in the New Year! Now that that is out of the way and forgive me for sounding facetious - certainly not my intent - but, how can the engine bays become so filthy to the point that a pressure washer and degreaser are needed to clean them. IOW, *suggest wiping down your engine bay and cover each time that you wash your car, thereby preventing or minimizing any dust/dirt/crud build up.* I have done so since taking delivery of the car. In fact, the last time I had the car in for service, the BMW mechanic called me into the repair bay to ask how I've managed to keep the car in pristine condition.
> 
> ...


Great idea slugdriver.
I will certainly try that from now on.
Cheers.


----------

